# Too bad this didn't stick



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

For all those doubters out there that don't think it can snow here in NC. Well, it can. I worked on my Fisher wiring install during this. It lasted all afternoon with a few short breaks. Weather people called for a few flakes during the commute. This is more than a few. Ground was still to warm to keep it, but it did start to collect just a little.


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

Out of curiosity though, do you actually have to plow during the winter? Or does it just melt? I know in VA sometimes plowing occurs, but mostly some salting and it just melts. But I'm curious how far down the coast snow goes.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

csx5197;642016 said:


> Out of curiosity though, do you actually have to plow during the winter? Or does it just melt? I know in VA sometimes plowing occurs, but mostly some salting and it just melts. But I'm curious how far down the coast snow goes.


It melts much faster here than up north, but if it doesn't get plowed, it will freeze over and over again at night and ice is a big problem here. The city and state will plow at a couple inches. Just a small storm is a huge problem here. The guy I sub for plows a huge office/research campus if even if just 1 inch falls there. We have gotten 2 feet before and it shut down everything for a week. That happened the winter before I got here though. I get $100 an hour to plow with my truck, so one good storm can make awesome money. We have all the major malls in this area, some strip malls, huge office parks, etc... So there's plenty of work.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

how is the wiring my bud showed ya working?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;642152 said:


> how is the wiring my bud showed ya working?


I finished putting it in today. I have a couple connections left, but I'm still waiting for some pump parts and then when I finish building that, I'll test it and see if it all works. CPW has come stuff on back order. I think I have maybe $600 into my plow.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics Bansky! Hopefully it signs of things to come!payup


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

Banksy;642248 said:


> I finished putting it in today. I have a couple connections left, but I'm still waiting for some pump parts and then when I finish building that, I'll test it and see if it all works. CPW has come stuff on back order. I think I have maybe $600 into my plow.


It's all your money after the first six hours. Sounds like a good side gig down there. payup


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks. That's exactly why I was willing to piece it together and not rush, in order to save money because there's no guarantee that I'll use it every year. If I lived in the snow belt, oh boy, I'd have a nice new blade on there and maybe even a nice back up rig.


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

Whats all done to the Cummins bud?


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

Banksy;642148 said:


> It melts much faster here than up north, but if it doesn't get plowed, it will freeze over and over again at night and ice is a big problem here. The city and state will plow at a couple inches. Just a small storm is a huge problem here. The guy I sub for plows a huge office/research campus if even if just 1 inch falls there. We have gotten 2 feet before and it shut down everything for a week. That happened the winter before I got here though. I get $100 an hour to plow with my truck, so one good storm can make awesome money. We have all the major malls in this area, some strip malls, huge office parks, etc... So there's plenty of work.


My parents have a place in Roanoke Rapids, about a hour north of you. The first time I saw it snow there, the city had a guy driving a tractor down the street throwing sand out of a 5 gallon bucket


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

RedneckPlowGuy;643279 said:


> Whats all done to the Cummins bud?


Not much really. I put in a FASS pump and a 5" single stack. I want another CTD Ram to mess with. It looks like you've done a lot to yours though.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

RamPainting said:


> My parents have a place in Roanoke Rapids, about a hour north of you. The first time I saw it snow there, the city had a guy driving a tractor down the street throwing sand out of a 5 gallon bucket


I've seen the city plow trucks operate before and one guy was wind rowing the snow into the middle of the street 

They can be a little clueless down here.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I can't believe it. It's snowing again right now, pretty good too! Second snow fall this week before Thanksgiving in North Carolina and I'm not in the mountains. Wooo hoooo!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Banksy;644330 said:


> I can't believe it. It's snowing again right now, pretty good too! Second snow fall this week before Thanksgiving in North Carolina and I'm not in the mountains. Wooo hoooo!


The news up here had pics from NC this morning. Durham/Raleigh area I think. payup


----------

